# Homemade hay racks?? Please post your pictures!



## thetwobunnies

So I am desperate for a new hay rack! I currently just put the hay in the litter box and it often gets soiled and smells really bad after a day of it being soiled. Are there any threads with lots of DIY hay racks? I don't really like the NIC cube thing, because the cubes seem small and since I have holland lops it might be hard for them to get it out? 

Any suggestions? I used to use a cardboard box (I forgot how I did it but it was great but too small, and now that I have 2 rabbits I would be re-filling it every hour!) 
So please post your pictures, or perhaps other threads that have pics of DIY hay racks, or does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## 1357bunnylover

I use small plastic bins and cut a hole near the bottom, it's easy because it has a lid that you can just take off when refilling and it doesn't go everywhere, and each bin only costs £1 

You could also use these but take the brown thing out, you can get them for like £1 so they're really cheap too 
http://www.ukgardenfencing.co.uk/acatalog/hayrack_liner_small.jpg


----------



## PwnzorsNTittylwinks

i use two of the drying racks for dishes (you can get them for a $1 at the dollar general or dollar tree) and then zip tie it together so its like a cube. stuff hay in it. and hang it from the top of the cage of the bottom of the second level.


----------



## ldoerr

I think that you will find this video VERY helpful [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dMlxj-_IWc"]hay rack reviews[/ame]. I use a wire basket for my hay in one cage and in the other I use a bent NIC grid. I do NOT like the NIC grid. The last couple of days I have been really lazy and just put the hay in part of the box. I know that someone on here uses a plastic bag holder from Ikea and it works out well. I have one but do not have a place to put it in my cage.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva

Very helpful video, Lauren! I love how many things we rabbit have to go through before finding the perfect one-I've had to to try so many thins like that! #gottalovebunnies


----------



## Apebull

Since Twigs isn't in a cage at all we don't use a hay rack. I smiple cut a gallon milk jug in half (yes I washed it first) and we put his hay in that. He can reach it in easy but he can also toss it easy if he feels like the hay in it isn't up to his standards lol.


----------



## thetwobunnies

Thanks for all the ideas! And thank you for the video, I think I will head to the store tonight and see if I can find anything, thank you!


----------



## roxyllsk

Love the video ! I'm using a bent NIC panel that I've attached a piece of coroplast to the back and sides, with a small opening to stuff the hay in. I attach it to the NIC walls of my condo with snaps from Lowe's. 

I LOVE LOVE LOVE the hay box idea and I think it's going to be my next project !


----------



## yannikin

[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=HH3OJFh20sI[/ame]

Ikea plastic bag dispenser for 99 cents.


----------



## Toady

I don't have pictures yet but I had a few spare small cardboard boxes, I taped one end and cut the flaps off the other end then cut a half section out of one side. Punched holes in the sides and tied it to the outside of the cage with the cut section to the top, stuffed it full of hay and they can pull it through the bars... saves them peeing on it when I stick it in on the floor of the crate.


----------



## ldoerr

yannikin I have one of those. It cost over $2 for me. The one that I got (someone I know picked it up for me when they went to Ikea) did not have the end piece so I had to make one out of cardboard and zip ties.


----------



## Toady

Picture of my cheap hay holder, I've since had to use another box because that one was too big for the space (I had moved it so it was over the litter trays. 
Downside is that a certain bunny is nibbling at the cardboard


----------



## thetwobunnies

Very clever! Love it!


----------



## Moochyesh

I use a freezer rack from walmart for 5 dollars and zip tie one side and clip the other. I will have to take some photos!


----------



## cocorabbit

I think the ikea plastic bag dispenser is AWESOME!!


----------



## RWAF

How about one of these? http://shop.rabbitwelfare.co.uk/product/runaround-24-hay-tube/ 





It'll last forever, the hay is obtainable from every angle, and if they stretch up to get the pieces from the top, that is exactly what they'd do in the wild to get overhanging branches etc, and so great natural stretching exercise for their backs


----------



## itstrist

I just lay my hay on one side of the litterbox. I felt like my bun had a harder time getting the hay out of the rack I had for him.


----------



## foxhound

All I use besides the boxes and plastic bins is a wire grid tile. The one I use specifically for the hay is from a locker shelf accessory. I attached it to the cage with zip ties having a tight tie on the bottom and loose ones on the top so you have space to stuff the hay in between the two wire grid tiles. Makes more sense in the picture. Hope this helps and also I'm open for new ideas or suggestions


----------



## fannymanson

You can cut a hole into a plastic container and fill it with hay and then put the lid back on.


----------



## hln917

Not really homemade but Simba loves his "hay basket"


----------



## sungura

I Had a hay rack, but my cats were eating the hay and vomiting everywhere, so now my bunny eats out of a hay bag and it's working extremely well! virtually no hay anywhere outside of the cage and Sunny has to do a little foraging to get at it. She eats so much hay!


----------

